# What Dehydrator Do You Have!



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Since the thread "What's everyone dehydrating today? " has been so popular I was wondering what kind of dehydrators everyone has(and have had), what features they have and why you like them. Also what draw backs or limitations, if any that they may have. This could be a guide for those looking to purchase dehydrators of their own.


I'll go first.

My first dehydrator(s) were the inexpensive "Oster" models from Walmart. I had 2 of them and bought them about 7 years ago and although they were single temperature "Blow and Go" models, they were workhorses and very dependable. I still have and use them on occasion. Limitations! They only had 4 trays that tended to break easily and replacements were expensive. Only a single temperature(about 150 degrees) and would tend to cook some foods.

The second type that I had was from Wally's also, bought it a couple years ago and it was a newer "Oster" model. It too was a single temp. "Blow and Go" type. The trays were larger and made of better plastic but the first one I bought didn't work right out of the box and its replacement died after about 20 hours of intemittent use.

The one I have now, I ordered from "Pleasant Hill Grain", a Nesco-American Harvestor 1018. It has adjustable temps from 95 to 160 degrees, 1 square foot trays, expandale to 30 trays, I have 38 and sometimes use them all despite recommendations. The airflow is good, it is almost impossible to block off the air. It also has temp cut off to prevent overheating and fire. 

It's a workhorse and I put it through its paces for about 6 months and had to have it repaired. It then lasted about another 6 months and finally died. The amount of food it dehydrated was probably far more than it was designed for though. I did have some issues with the service department at Nesco but as frustrated as I got with them, I still think Nesco's are good machines and bought a replacement last month. 




Next!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I have a 14 yr old excalibur with 9 trays, it has a timer and good heat span. This year I bought another excalibur, same one, and use them quite a bit. I don't use them like Davarm but then again, no body uses theirs like him!! He's the ruling King of Dehydrators..... It's important that I have one with automatic timer cuz I would forget it was running !


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Well, I have a 14 yr old excalibur with 9 trays, it has a timer and good heat span. This year I bought another excalibur, same one, and use them quite a bit. I don't use them like Davarm but then again, no body uses theirs like him!! He's the ruling King of Dehydrators..... It's important that I have one with automatic timer cuz I would forget it was running !


14 years old, Ms Nelda? You have a few years jump on me, I'm just trying to make up for lost time! :congrat:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have 3 Excaliburs. 
My first one is a 4 tray that I got at a yard sale 21 years ago for $5. The unit had not been used and she didn't know what she had, either did I till later. I bought a 9 try several years ago and another 9 tray last year. None of mine have timers. I just let them run for 24 hours and reload. 
They work very well. 
The problems: drippings to the lower case can be hard to clean. (but can be taken apart. (a plus) 
The extra screens are expensive to buy from the company. I buy mine from Mcmaster-Carr in bulk so I can cut them and have more around. (Can also be used for other dehydrators)


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an LEM 6 tray.

Only because I didn't research very much and that's what a local store carries.

The trays are very large grated, so stuff falls through. someone here did help me find smaller grate ones for it.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Just a not for folks that want some Excalibur type tray screens.
I use this. Its the same material and a heck of a lot cheaper. You can have extras ready while those tomato stained ones soak.

http://www.mcmaster.com/

type this number into the search box.
Part # 9265T32


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My first dehydrator was a basic model found a Kohl's - sorry, I don't remember the name - one of the round ones. It was a good "getting started" dehydrator, but it did dry unevenly.

Now I have a 9-tray Excalibur, the "economy" model. I love it. Temp range is good, it dries evenly (or at least, moreso), the square trays hold food better, and I can really load it up. I also like that the trays slide into groves in the frame, rather than stacking on each other - that way if I've got something bulky I can take out every other tray and give the food items more room.

As much as I like what I have, if I had to do it over again I would have continued saving up a more $ for the regular model (not the 'economy') - the trays in front of the fan housing tend to bump into the housing on my economy model, and that makes a nasty noise. Nothing I can't work with, but I imagine the regular model is made a bit more precisely than the economy model. Also, I'd love a timer. Most items I don't care if they 'over dry' (is there such a thing?), but for more tender items like herbs, a timer would be great. Especially since it seems I'm always loading the thing up right before I go to bed.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have an older still air unit, that still works but I only use it when the excalibur is full. 

I love the excalibur ... (Thanks Catsraven )


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Have 1 Excaliber but plan on the first of the year buying another one. 1 is just not enough for us. Especially during hunting season when as like right now have 2 deer to process. 1 last week.

Had 3 of the older types with the fan on the bottom gave 2 away. Kept 1 for a backup.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a old American Harvester Garden Master. Has a fan a temp control. Only thin bein somewhere long the way the sticker fell off the control. Guess I could use a thermo an remark it but never got round to it.

Like the fact ya can add trays an don't have ta rotate em. Fer all the years an hours a runnin I can't complain. Been a good unit. Startin ta get a bit noisey so wanna these days I'll prolly have ta get a new one. Price fer tray liners an such ain't bad an it all seems perty stout.

When I replace it I'll more en likely get a excalibur cause I use it alot.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Goshengirl: 
Don't bother waiting the money on the timer. You can buy a standard appliance timer and use it to regulate the time on your dehydrator.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a Nesco Deluxe FD-61 Snackmaster. Works like a charm.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

this one We haven't used it a lot so far. I need to try making some jerky.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Nesco Snackmaster for me too, I love it, it works great! They've updated the design, the old models (I had one of the first I think, about 25ish years ago) and the heating and fan elements were in the base, that was okay, but it meant all of the stuff would drip down onto that unit and it was a pain to clean because you cant submerse it in water. Now that stuff is in the lid! Great improvement to the product, whoever did that really scored!

I have a bunch of extra trays for mine too because they left those the same size! the new tray set also includes one that the grill spins off of, that way you can have a double height tray for anything that is just unable to be cut thinner/smaller.

When I do batches of 96 scrambled eggs, I use 6 trays and it works perfectly!

http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-American-FD-61-Snackmaster-Dehydrator/dp/B000CEM3WM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1353602303&sr=8-7&keywords=food+dehydrator


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

2 American Harvesters. Got them from Bass Pro Shops. Round, up to 10 trays, thermostat 95-155. Had them both since '08 with no problems.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm about to pull the plug on an Excalibur 9 tray dehydrator, but I do have a question. Most of the problems I've read about had to do with the fan breaking very quickly, and when Customer Service was called, they were almost impossible to deal with. 

Anyone have experience with this?

Also, on my existing dehydrator, I don't have a timer. Instead, I use a "vacation" light timer. Works perfectly. Just a thought for the other folks that don't have timers on their dehydrators.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I have an older still air unit, that still works but I only use it when the excalibur is full.
> 
> I love the excalibur ... (Thanks Catsraven )


Excalibur yay.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

We use a 9 tray Excalibur.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I ordered that Nesco snackmaster for a friend of mine for Christmas. I hope it's as good as you all say. He could really use it to get a leg up on his preps.


----------



## cpiano (Aug 7, 2012)

We bought a refurbished Excalibar 9 tray. I use it every week for something.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the Nesco Snackmaster w/ 5 trays. Just got it in October, and it's abundantly clear I'm gonna need more trays. Yesterday. What I'd really like is a solar dehydrator; one machine isn't going to be enough.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I am brand new to dehydrating and bought an Excalibur 9 tray model last month. So far I have done sone fruit, veggies and herbs. I am getting ready to try to do some jerky. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I started with a $20 round clear one I got at Harbor Freight. But when I spoke of my new obsession to my grandpa, he gave me his because he's not capable of using it anymore (very ill, psoriasis. Just went to nursing home 2 days ago). He got it a few years ago at an auction for $3! It's a Magic Aire II. Has 9 trays, 2 sprout trays, fruit tray inserts, and the screens. Friggin nice!


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

*Nesco food dehydrator and jerky maker (JerkyXpress)*

My daughter bought me the JerkyXpress by Nesco for Christmas, today.:kiss: It says it deydrates other foods, no information except about jerky. 
No temp control just on / off switch.
No mention anywhere I can find?? of what temp it runs at? 
Anyone every used it? 
I really don't want to make jerky only.....forever.....
Thanks


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have the Nesco one also... make sure to sit them outside to use when doing peppers... oh my the smell..lol


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

We picked this one up a few months ago. It worked great to clean out the freezers from last year in preparation for this years side of beef. I had 4 of the round ones. But they took forever compared to this. Highly recommended.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ravensoracle said:


> We picked this one up a few months ago. It worked great to clean out the freezers from last year in preparation for this years side of beef. I had 4 of the round ones. But they took forever compared to this. Highly recommended.


Price, Brand, Source?

What brand and model were the "Old Ones"?

Just curious.



mrsliberty said:


> My daughter bought me the JerkyXpress by Nesco for Christmas, today. It says it deydrates other foods, no information except about jerky.
> No temp control just on / off switch.
> No mention anywhere I can find?? of what temp it runs at?
> Anyone every used it?
> ...


Not familiar with that model but to find the temp you can put a thermometer in when you have a load going and see what it runs at.

Or

You can email Nesco Customer Service for the info.
Nesco Customer Service - [email protected]


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

Ravensoracle said:


> We picked this one up a few months ago. It worked great to clean out the freezers from last year in preparation for this years side of beef. I had 4 of the round ones. But they took forever compared to this. Highly recommended.


Sorry, I guess the description didn't get posted. The dehydrator is the Cabela's Black 160-Liter Dehydrator. It is somewhere around $499. My wife showed up on a day they were doing a 'ladies day out' special and was handed a card that gave her employee pricing. All told it cost us Just over $360 with all of the warranty added as well. Just couldn't turn it down

The old round ones were a brown opaque plastic that simply turned on and off. The were slides on top and bottom to control airflow but the nameplates had been removed by the time we got them.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I have one excalibur, two nesco's and two unnamed ones with just heating elements at the bottom and you have to rotate the trays because they have no fans. I also have five big trays with screening that hubby made me for drying my herbs on inside the house.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have the Excalibur (9 tray) with the timer.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought the American Harvester 1020 last summer. It has programmable temp and time and came with 4 trays. After I used it for a while, I ordered 4 more trays. I used it a lot and the last couple of times it has developed a whine in the motor for a few minutes and then smoothes out. I really like it, but it takes up valuable counter space in my tiny kitchen. I have found a small table to refurbish in the spring just for the dehydrator.


----------

